# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Держатели Defender для смартфонов и планшетов – новая степень комфорта в салоне вашего автомобиля!

## Fistashki CIS

Компания Defender, один из лидеров рынка периферии и аксессуаров для персональных компьютеров и мобильной техники, предлагает вниманию пользователей линейку автомобильных держателей Defender Car holder, предназначенных для планшетов, смартфонов, навигаторов, электронных книг, плееров и других мобильных устройств. Новинки обеспечивают надежную фиксацию портативных компьютеров как на лобовом стекле, так и торпеде с текстурной поверхностью, создавая максимум комфорта при их использовании в салоне автомобиля.Сегодня никого не удивишь многофункциональностью гаджетов – практически любой планшет или смартфон может послужить автолюбителю навигатором: помочь найти нужную улицу и кратчайший путь к ней, рассказать о пробках. Но держать девайс на автомобильном кресле, в бардачке или на коленях – это всегда риск: в любой момент он может упасть и отвлечь внимание от дороги. Автомобильные держатели от Defender сделают удобным и безопасным использование в автомобиле любых девайсов – от смартфона до портативного компьютера.Серия смартфонных держателей включает в себя модели Car holder 101+, Car holder 102 и Car holder 111. Они подходят для устройств с диагональю до 7” (для модели Car holder 102 – до 5”) и весом до 1 кг.Изделия не содержат клеящего вещества и крепятся к лобовому стеклу и другим поверхностям при помощи присосок с прокладками из силиконоподобного полимерного материала ПВХ, обеспечивающими надежную фиксацию (причем вес  предметов может превышать вес самих держателей). Они поворачиваются на 360° и фиксируются в любой, наиболее удобной для водителя, позиции. Конструкция держателей не препятствует полноценному использованию устройств, обеспечивая удобный доступ ко всем разъемам мобильных гаджетов, а благодаря мягким боковым зажимам устраняется риск их повреждений.В свою очередь, модели Car holder 201+, Car holder 211 и Car holder 222 предназначены для фиксации гаджетов с диагональю от 7” до 15”, а Car holder 202 и Car holder 221 – для 8- или 15-дюймовых гаджетов. Они обладают теми же преимуществами, что и более компактные держатели, и отличаются простотой установки и демонтажа.Отдельно – об универсальном компактном держателе Defender Stand 231. Он подходит для самых разнообразных устройств и может легко переноситься с места на место. Как и все предыдущие варианты, этот держатель имеет мягкие подкладки, обеспечивает удобный доступ к разъемам и очень прост в эксплуатации.Автомобильны   держатели Defender – современные, гибкие и надежные решения, которые способны заметно увеличить степень комфорта при использовании портативной техники в автомобиле. Кроме того, они позволяют водителям не отвлекаться на лишние движения при управлении автомобилем и тем самым способствуют безопасному вождению.

----------

